
Music labels expect Apple's 'iCloud' to be gold standard ahead of Google, Amazon - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/05/11/music_labels_expect_apples_icloud_to_be_gold_standard_ahead_of_google_amazon.html
======
jamesbritt
_record labels ... backed by licensing deals ... the better product_

Wow. Who'da thought?

